# Invertidos respecto de la serigrafía



## juanjaem (Nov 14, 2006)

En un amplificador de plaquetodo que esta puesto por aqui abajo, hay un transistor (el 2A5401) que puede ser sustituido por otro (El 2n5401). Yo solo he logrado consegir el 2N5401
pero en el PDF de explicaciones dice lo siguiente:

Este circuito impreso fue diseñado para utilizar los transistores 2A5401,
pero en caso de utilizar transistores 2N5401 en su reemplazo, se deben
colocar invertidos respecto de la serigrafía.

No se si lo que quiere decir es que el emisor se cambie por el colector o yo que se.
Haber si alguien me puede echar una mano.gracias.


----------



## Apollo (Nov 14, 2006)

Hola juanjaem:

Normalmente este tipo de transistores tienes los pines de las orillas diferentes, por ejemplo. Si los ves por el frente, uno tiene los pines C - B - E y el otro normalmente los tiene E - B - C.

Sólo hay que cambiarlos de lado.

Saludos!


----------

